# diagnosis code for trochlear dysplasia



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Oct 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me find an icd-9 code for trochlear dysplasia?  Pt has a patellar dislocation with trochlear dysplasia.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adam.Penn478 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hope this helps *

Twould seem from some quick research that Trochlear Dysplasia is a mal-formation of the femoral end of the knee joint, and often associated with patellar dislocation. http://www.orpha.net/consor/cgi-bin/OC_Exp.php?lng=en&Expert=1863 and  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21205763

Since the condition isn't specified as congenital in anything I could find, I would think that the best coding path would be Anomaly/knee(joint)...  Code 755.64 (ICD-9-CM 2012 Pro)... Which oddly enough is described as a congenital deformity of the knee joint 

I would use updated manuals, and do some further research.  I just finished an online coding course, so take it for what it's worth. Good luck in your search.


----------



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Nov 1, 2013)

*thanks*

thank you for your response.  i was leaning toward that same code but wasnt sure and wanted some further imput.  thanks again!


----------

